
World's Tallest Lego Tower?  - gibsonf1
http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/05_02/legoupPA0605_468x669.jpg
======
tokenadult
There is a claim viewable via Google search that a subsequent tower was even
taller.

<http://blog.wired.com/geekdad/2008/11/tallest-lego-to.html>

~~~
gibsonf1
Its interesting that because the towers are cable stay supported, the forces
are almost strictly compression pushing down on the legos. So the limiting
factor to possible height will be the compression strength of a lego, which
seems pretty high.

